# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  En Parlant des Pigeons . . .

## cassidain

Quelles sont les désignations peu flatteuses, voire péjoratives, données aux Américains par les Français ?

----------


## stbartshopper

Translated using my pigeon French-

'What are not very gratifying designations, or even pejoratives, given to the Americans by the French?'

I would guess you might be able to answer this better than us Americans?

----------


## cassidain

le forum pour les francophones est muet sur ce sujet . . .

----------


## Islander

Les Amerlocs

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Amerlocs comme dit Islander. En general les noms sont pas pour decrire seulement les Americains. Les francais sont connus pour aimer se moquer de beaucoup de gens...

----------


## elgreaux

oui ils appellent les anglais les "rosbifs"...

----------


## Islander

Oui les rosbifs car lorsque les Anglais vont au soleil, leur peau blanche de londoniens rougit comme le rosbif...

Les Allemands: les Schleuhs ou les Boches 
Les Chinois: les chintok
Les Italiens: les ritals
Les Russes: les russkoffs
Les Arabes: les beurs ou rebeux
Les Juifs: les feujs
...

Mais les Français se moquent également beaucoup d'eux-mêmes !

Métropolitains -> les St Barth: les babath
Les St Barth -> Métropolitains: les corbeaux ou les métros

(Attention: la plupart de ces mots sont insultants...)

----------


## cassidain

Et, qu'en est-il de "ricain" ? C'est plutôt péjoratif ou neutre ?

----------


## elgreaux

plutôt péjoratif 

mais pourquoi tu veux parler des insults comme ca?

----------


## cassidain

Curiosité intellectuelle. C'était notre ami Islander qui a invoqué l'expression _se faire prendre pour un pigeon_ en faisant référence aux Américains. J'entends de temps en temps les noms _amerlo, amerloque, ricains, etc._ Je ne voulais que savoir dans quelle mesure ces désignations sont offensives. Voilà, c'est tout.

----------


## elgreaux

je pense que tous ces mots sont offensifs... le meme pour "redneck" pour les gens du Tennessee....

----------


## cassidain

> je pense que tous ces mots sont offensifs... le meme pour "redneck" pour les gens du Tennessee....



Oui. Je ne suis qu'une nuque rouge et fier d'en être une.  :cool:

----------


## Islander

Se faire prendre pour un pigeon is not insulting, just embarrassing..

----------


## cassidain

A distinction without a difference.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Tout ca c'a fait partie de la culture.... Surtout que le français se moque des autres et d'eux memes!

----------

